# AMD Radeon HD 7790 CrossFire



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2013)

AMD's newly released HD 7790 provides great price/performance in the sub-$200 segment and supports CrossFire. So we wondered: Can you build a powerful and cost-efficient gaming rig with two HD 7790 cards in CrossFire configuration?

*Show full review*


----------



## Steevo (Mar 22, 2013)

typo on the facebook post.


"Wondere"

Spot on review it seems, AMD is making some gains, but still need to step up the software side.


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 22, 2013)

Good review, but who the heck would want to xfire this?  A 7870 comes darn close in many cases, also has 2 gb when needed.  This is the kind of thing a cheap pc company would do.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yea I would rather go 670 or 7950...

But hey if you get one for $150 now you could always pick one up down the road for cheap and hopefully CFX will work better.


----------



## stupido (Mar 22, 2013)

When I went with my CF setup (2 x 6850), the "normal" price for 6850 was ~180 euro, but I found mine on a sale for 130 euros; so actually I saved 100 euro in total, while keeping the performance level of 360 euro... so in my case I think CF was worth path to go...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 22, 2013)

stupido said:


> When I went with my CF setup (2 x 6850), the "normal" price for 6850 was ~180 euro, but I found mine on a sale for 130 euros; so actually I saved 100 euro in total, while keeping the performance level of 360 euro... so in my case I think CF was worth path to go...



how do you feel about the driver issues in some games? what do you do in such a case? just turn off cf ?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2013)

Would have been nice to see how the 7790 CFX scaled up to 6870s in CFX since a single 7790 is almost the same performance but using less power. CFX usually works for me but I just disable it if it doesn't. More often than not most of what I play can deal with one GPU and I just start jacking up AA and AF when I have spare GPU power.


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 22, 2013)

One more review showing how much trouble a multi card setup causes...

I am wondering if it would be a good idea for nVidia and AMD to actually release a high end "GPU solution" in their next gen series that would include two cards that would work in what we call today SLi/Xfire but would be seen as 1 card by the computer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2013)

Nihilus said:


> Good review, but who the heck would want to xfire this?  A 7870 comes darn close in many cases, also has 2 gb when needed.  This is the kind of thing a cheap pc company would do.



Agreed, but isnt the main point of crossfire NOT to go out and buy 2 cards (because as you have mentioned often there are single card solutions with similar price/performance) but as a cost effective upgrade path for the future.


----------



## stupido (Mar 22, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> how do you feel about the driver issues in some games? what do you do in such a case? just turn off cf ?



I'm always updating drivers (last time few days ago) and no issues so far... Also never disabled the CF and the cards are set to 850 MHz clock (they are from different manufacturers: Sapphire & Asus - long story)
But this should be taken with caution since I don't play that often lately;
if I get some time, I usually end up in BF3... there I rarely see drop below 35-37 fps and I don't feel any stutter... Maybe there is, but it is not annoying me... or maybe I don't feel it because I'm busy trying not to get killed... 

and maybe outside of the question but I feel it deserves mentioning: I moved from Vista x64 to W8 x64 and everything looks much smoother now + increase in fps and decrease in max CPU load (from 95+ down to 80-85%)

Yesterday I bought Crysis 3, but haven't time to try it yet  
If you want feedback, I'll get back ASAP...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> how do you feel about the driver issues in some games? what do you do in such a case? just turn off cf ?



I actually don't play any of the non-scaling xfire games...Most big name games that are not RPG's don't suck for support it might very well be AMD trying to hit the games with the most players first.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> One more review showing how much trouble a multi card setup causes...
> 
> I am wondering if it would be a good idea for nVidia and AMD to actually release a high end "GPU solution" in their next gen series that would include two cards that would work in what we call today SLi/Xfire but would be seen as 1 card by the computer.



This is already done on one pcb ala 7990 gtx690.
Imho xfire is for a year or two down the road when one gpu starts to give low fps, for example I got a second five series for an eighth of the cost of the first card and a total 400 uk notes (320+80) and its prolonged the life of both and a year down the road the problems with xfire have been fixed , xfire on fives is obv problem free for me now though that does make it a tougher choice to upgrade if you're value oriented.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2013)

Like the above post my 5 series cards  (5770 + 5750) have delighted me with the graphics they can produce and  never give me any issues T
They do have a psu each and tons of extra fans. the fan on the 5770 is loud on 100% so i use it at 60% and supplement it with 3 quieter fans.
 Wont be long till they appear on ebay for 30 quid and then i shall add a third !!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

why the hell do you run 2 PSUs? Just get a decent 750w made by corsair and be done with it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

I run 2 because i can, cos i like the tumbling mess of cables spewing from the guts of the monster i created.

 But mainly because i bought a 750 w psu off ebay last night for 16 quid. !!!!

Mine was a cheap build and im proud of it, the way it looks, the way it performs. 
You are right of course it doesnt make much sense running 2 ( they are both 500 w) i thought as a stop gap id rather under stress 2 x 500w psu than overstress a single one till i found a tidy psu in my price range to power my hd 5770 and 5750.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope I dont need to tell you the horror stories about buying cheap PSUs (even if you daisy chain them to spread the load)

There was a recent review on JonnyGURU where a user sent in a chinese made noname/unbranded 550w PSU that litterally cost less then what they paid the kids in the sweatshops to make it.

Needless to say the results were not suprisingly as cringeworthy as watching a bus full of baby seals on a slow conveyor belt heading towards the open door of an industrial incinerator.

JonnyGuru is down at the moment so i cant link you to the review.

If you value the hardware you put in your system then you will appreciate it more if it doesnt disappear into a puff of black smoke and refuse to ever start up again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

i hear what youre saying dude. The 750 w is second hand ..... i,m a tight Taffy.


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2013)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i hear what youre saying dude. The 750 w is second hand ..... i,m a tight Taffy.



16 pounds for a 750W PSU is bad news no matter what. Seriously. What make and model? It could very well be bloody dangerous.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

Just for info its a Delta Electronics 750. Taiwanese, reputable and available for not much on ebay.

I agree a cheap psu is a liability for all sorts of reasons and in my experience is the least reliable of all pc components.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

whose the manufacturer of the 750w? 

Its better to save to and go with a name thats more reputable. you get a PSU of high quality and somewhere to RMA the PSU back to incase it needs fixing not to mention most of your hardware in operational condition as it didnt fry it before it went down.

My Corsair 1050 cost me about £160-£170 but at the end of the day It comes with 7years warranty and I power a lot of expensive hardware.

Dont be a fool and think you have dodged a bullet just because you saved money going with the cheapest POS PSU you could get your hands on. You can sing and dance if you buy a reputable brand such as the Corsair HX750 or Antec 750w High Current Pro for £20-30 less then its R.R.P


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

If i had the money i would buy the best of everything, like a lot of forum members are able to do.

Does second hand mean rubbish ..... not necessarily. Does Taiwanese mean rubbish.......i dont think so.

Anyway..... i think we digress from the topic of this thread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Does second hand mean rubbish .....



Depends on the Unit youre purchasing, 
Personally Ive sold a Corsair HX750 on ebay and a Antec Quattro 850w to a TPU member - If you are too slow to notice the difference between quality top notch PSU and a paperwieght that will turn your PC into an even bigger paperweight then maybe custom building isnt for you and you should stick with Pre-made OEM builds. At least those machins are made to a decent spec based on their budget and the hardware they use to build it they use with *ALL* their other builds which if found faulty will get recalled if you are within warranty or applicable for a recall.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Does Taiwanese mean rubbish.......i dont think so.



Lol you have no idea - China/Taiwan are among the biggest bootleggers and counterfeiters in  the world. Just because most hardware manufacturers and other tech giants are based in Taiwan doesnt mean that they are incapable of making bad products.

If the secondhand PSU is not of a reputable brand that has been tested, reviewed and owned by many a enthusiast then It might as well be something you use to shove between a door to stop it closing and left there.

You might not have tonnes of money to spend but whose to say that you cant *'save up' * for something decent 



Your comments show just how short sighted, arrogant and how far from the truth you really are.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

seems ive really got up your nose.                     Good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

Not really.

Just trying to pass on some good advice. 

I can argue my point and 99% of the members here will back me up on the points I make but If you wont/refuse to listen then Its your prerogative.

I personally dont care at all, but TPU would be nomore useful then a cheap diner menu at some cafe in a hidden layby If the members here didnt offer advice based on their experiences and thats one of the reasons why Im still here while many are not.

you are free to do as you wish of course, but it would be wise to listen


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

I am listening and i havent actually disagreed with anything you have said. 

i,m sure you dont want to argue any more than i do. I appreciate your advice is given with the best intentions.

Not everything that comes out of China and Taiwan is counterfeit as i,m sure you would bear testimony. 

i like cheap and cheerful it makes me happy. I drive a 22 year old Toyota Hilux which never misses a beat and having 2 previous owners doesnt make it bad or suspect.

Anyway... nice to chew the fat with you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i like cheap and cheerful it makes me happy. I drive a 22 year old Toyota Hilux which never misses a beat and having 2 previous owners doesnt make it bad or suspect.



HA!

But you see...that vehicle is made by Toyota, they have been making cars for decades, they are also japanese not Taiwanese or chinese. That Toyota is an end result of something that has been road tested over and over again for years to meet road safety standards and whatever rules and regulations of the nation that it will be up for sale at.

While Toyota may have plants in Taiwan or China it is still Japanese engineering (in a sense - but an engine is an engine)

Cheap PSUs dont follow these rules and regulations. They might have the QA sticker stuck on them but dont forget that business like that are there just to turn a profit and exploit people such as yourself who dont have a lot of money or know little about hardware.

the soldering jobs are usually half-assed. the circuitry they use inside to monitor and regulate voltages probably barely works and if it does it probably wont do it for long but you are lucky if it does. 

that QA sticker is not worth the paper its printed on. I know for a fact that the people who make them only hook it up once to make sure it powers their computer up before taking it out and packing it into a retail box for the next victim who comes along.

Corsair, Thermaltake, Enermax, FSP, Antec, XFX, BeQuiet as well as other reputable brands, put their PSUs through lots of tests to make sure their products are meeting standards before they box and ship it to retailers.


Toyota = trusted brand
Unbranded/no name PSU = disaster waiting to happen.


You clearly dont understand what im on about. you cant compare a Toyota with an unbranded no name PSU.

If the toyota dies you have dealerships or garages with mechanics to fix it. You wont get that kind of support with an unbranded/no-name PSU first or second hand it doesnt matter, Its asking for trouble



::EDIT::

Not to dismiss the fact that with your hilux you are in insurance group 15-20 which aint cheap. you say you havent got any money to spare. Time to sell the car for something more cheaper perhaps?


----------



## oldDirty (Mar 30, 2013)

Why Skyrim needs to be crossfired? Skyrim cant go higher than 60fps.
WoW, cmon are you serious? Whats the need in this game for more than 30-40fps?
Its more interessting that this 300bucks Setup beats a GTX670 in some fps Games.
I just hope there will be more 2Gib Versions.


----------



## EpicShweetness (May 3, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> It does, on the other hand, present an incremental upgrade path for gamers on a budget. They can spend $150 on a single card now and on another later, once it has, perhaps, even become cheaper



Uhh . . . I think there a few problems with this philosophy. Unless you upgrade within a year the ability to find such card gets more and more unlikely with time. Plus by time they can (or want to) a new series of cards (or 2) will be available, basically the same amount of money can buy you a Graphics Card with a significant performance increase. Well that is outside a year, or whenever said GPU is discontinued. Finally drivers I can not speak enough about my experiences with multi GPU solutions, I dislike being reliant on drivers and game engines. That said if you have $150 now (say for your birthday) and $150 later (say for Christmas) its a great way to stretch a budget.


----------

